# Christel Kasselmann's new book



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

Did anyone get a px of Christel Kasselmann's new plant book? Karen Randall had it at the AGA conference. It's just going to print. It's only in German right now, but it has all the latin names and px of plants. It has over 200 new plants in it. I'd love to get it in English. Claus Christensen is trying to persuade the publisher to publish it in English.


----------



## jerrybforl (Jul 22, 2008)

would be nice to get it in English!


----------



## CptanPanic (Oct 18, 2010)

Yes I just got the 2003 version and it is good, but some info seems outdated and would be nice to get a new one.


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

I also got the previous version in English. I'd like to get the new one - if it'd only be in English.


----------



## THHNguyen (Dec 2, 2006)

Where can one buy the German version? I need to brush up on my German haha.


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

It's not quite out yet. Karen Randall had one to review at the AGA convention. I'm not sure when it will actually be available.


----------



## AquaBarren (Nov 6, 2009)

Her's is one of my favorite and most useful books. Looking forward to the new one.


----------

